# What is your biggest mistake



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Mine was when I was just a youngster. I was 8 and on my first turkey trip with dad. We had hunted a few days and had not seen any birds. Well I got bored and leaned my gun on the tree in front of me. Yep you can see were this is going but hold on. Not only did a turkey show up mere 15 yards in front of me but when I saw the bird I got so excited that I yelled "Turkey Turkey Turkey". When I finaly got my gun ready the bird was gone. I was a little upset but not half as bad as my dad.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Going out to the woods without TP!


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Going to the woods with not enuff TP!!!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

using all the TP, underwear and local leaves...
DARN cheap camp beer... LOL

I have set up wrong more then a few times...
Only took one shell with me when I was younger and missed a gobbler then hearing gobbles everewhere on the walk out...


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Going fishing with Bryan Mellon.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

taking a greenhorn hunting that had no prior hunters training. he decided to pull the trigger to see if the safety was on or off. it was OFF. thank god , the gun was pointed in the air. only thing lost was hearing for a few minutes. we were duck hunting and i figured as long as the gun was pointed out in front ,ther shouldn't be any problems.live and learn . this was about 15 yrs ago.


----------



## big black jeep (Jun 5, 2004)

When i first started deer hunting with a bow. I had taken off the field points off my arrows but didn't put in any broadheads. When i shot at a deer the arrow just bounced off and it left me wondering what the heck happend.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

about 20 yrs ago ilet a friend shoot my bow . i had a 5ft x 5ft backstop. the first shot was right in there, close to the middle. the 2nd shot sailed over the backstop and stuck right in my truck. looked good ,just like a bullet hole. the truck was a beater ,so i didn't care that much but he was done aqfter that.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WOW... 
I used to let my wife shoot my bow and she was pretty good at it too till I stuck a deer target up and she ran one right smack into the side of my van... She said she may have overshot just to spook it away ......


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

With their great eyesight, I think the biggest mistake I make during turkey hunting is breathing.....If only I could hold my breath longer....haha jk


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

in real life letting friend barrow tools(you never see them again and then when you ask for it they etheir give it back to you broken or they claim thet they bought it and you never let them barrow it) in huntingmoving to much while a turkey was in the area.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

Fallin Asleep While Turkey Hunting!!!!! That First Ray Of Sunshine Does It Every Time.


----------

